# g2play



## noxXx (21. November 2013)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen wo der Unterschied zwischen g2play.net und g2play.de ist. Gehören die irgendwie zusammen oder ist die eine Seite der Scam von der anderen? Oder heißen die nur zufällig gleich?
Über g2play.net findet man ja recht viel in Foren, aber zu g2play.de findet man kaum was...

MFG


----------



## Pazox (21. November 2013)

Schau mal oben rechts auf g2play.net. 



> Jetzt auch auf Deutsch!
> G2PLAY.DE - Von den Machern von G2PLAY G2PLAY.DE - Be smart, Pay Less!



Ist also von den gleichen Betreibern.


----------



## noxXx (21. November 2013)

Super, danke! Dann kann ich da ja beruhigt bestellen  

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

Jop, ist vom selben Betreiber und sehr vertrauenswürdig.
Bestelle da nun schon mehrere Jahre.


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Und nochmal exakt das selbe
Fast2play.de
Selbe Betreiber, warum auch immer. 
Damals stand auch noch fast2play da oben rechts auf G2play.net


----------



## Shona (19. Dezember 2013)

lolinger123 schrieb:


> Jop, ist vom selben Betreiber und sehr vertrauenswürdig.
> Bestelle da nun schon mehrere Jahre.


Definitiv "vertrauenswürdig" das diese aber sowas von unseriös sind sollte man wissen. Noch dazu steht der Shop an erster Stelle bei Valve wenn es um nicht autorisierte Verkäufer geht.

Sollte Valve mal wieder durschwischen brauch man sich nicht beschweren wenn das spiel auf einmal fehlt. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt dann nutzt google da gibt es genug berichte bzw.  fragt beim steam support.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Dezember 2013)

@Shona

Kennst doch die Leute. Wenn es funktioniert = seriös und vertraunswürdig. 
Hoffentlich fallen sie irgendwann mal auf die Fresse


----------

